# kefir question



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I just recently bought a Lifeway Kefir Smoothie. It was very good; so I bought Lifeway Plain Kefir. It poured out of the bottle extremely chunky. It really could not be drank. Is this what kefir is supposed to look like or did I buy a bad batch? I would like to eventually make my own. Thanks


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I like it chunky myself. :icecream:

It's funny - the first time I tried it because it's supposed to be Good For You, I nearly puked. It tasted like something left in a baby bottle under the sofa for a week. 
After I got my own kefir grains and started making it myself, I just marveled at how wonderful it tastes. I really love the curds. They're kind of like cream cheese bits. 
Best of all, it has done wonders for my digestion. I wouldn't be without it now. In fact, the main reason I want a cow is to make sure I never run out of kefir.

Here's a good source for everything you'd want to know about kefir: http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefirpage.html

ok, it's more than you'd ever want to know. Homemade (especially with fresh raw milk) is W A A Y better than storebought. You can find kefir on ebay or some of the yahoo forums. Try to find someone who is close to you so it doesn't have to spend a lot of time in transit.

Good luck!


----------



## Citrine Rising (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think that it should have large chunks in it.........maybe small ones, sometimes, but for the most part homemade kefir from your own grains is just incomparable to anything you can buy in the store. I make my kefir with fresh raw goat milk. I love to flavor the kefir with fruit of the season, and then add a packet of stevia to one cup of kefir......WOW! delicious! Right now my favorites are blueberry/banana and then peach/ginger....fresh peaches right out of the orchard! Anyway, very exciting stuff! And I thought that I would share that the website listed above is also my absolute favorite. The guy is very extensive with his info! Super cool! 
Happy Kefing,
Citrine


----------

